# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Art Handler, Museo Vault, FL

## Chris Barber

ART HANDLING JOB POSTING

Museo Vault is a fine art storage and related services company with multiple locations in South Florida. As an employee and team member of Museo Vault, our mission is to operate and offer services at the highest specifications of the worlds leading museums and art insurers. We ensure the highest degree of care, safety and complete confidentiality.

Museo Vault is currently seeking a part time art handler for our West Palm Beach location. As an art handler, you will be required to interact with Museo Vault clients and take every precaution to ensure the safety of artworks and other fragile items. A minimum of 2 years of fine art handling or preparator experience in a museum/gallery or art services company is required. Carpentry experience is a plus.

Applicants must pass a series of background checks, as well as a drug test, prior to employment. Pay is based on experience. To apply please send a resume with art handling references to richard@museovault.com.

To learn more about Museo Vault please visit our website http://www.museovault.com.


Responsibilities:

Suitable handling of art objects and flatworks, of all mediums, includes loading/offloading for local transport.

Appropriate packing methods and creative problem solving.

Installation/deinstallation of all types of art objects and flatworks at offsite locations.

Proper completion of Bill of Ladings, labeling, detailed condition reports, and similar paperwork.

Properly communicate with the booking manager

May work few weekends per year and some overtime hours.

Requirements
Requirements:

Ability to work in team and take/provide constructive criticism

Minimum of 2 years of art-handling experience (references required)

Experience installing artwork, indoor/outdoor, and utilizing scaffolding/gantry/etc.

Knowledge of tools and hardware equipment

Crating experience is a plus

Problem solving on/offsite

Capability of professionally communicating with clients

Positive attitude


How to Apply

Applicants must pass a series of background checks, as well as a drug test, prior to employment. Pay is based on experience. To apply please send a resume with art handling references to richard@museovault.com with the subject line reading : ART HANDLER JOB APPLICANT.

----------

